

8 photos that show how cars seized city streets from pedestrians - dthal
http://www.vox.com/2015/1/29/7929847/then-and-now-photos

======
dalke
I find it hard to make a strong connection between the pairs of images. The
population density was different, I don't know the time of day or day of week,
and can think of other factors which help explain the differences.

"Watch pedestrians casually mingle with horse-drawn buggies, street cars, and
slow-moving early automobiles"

I've also seen modern scenes of people casually mingling with slow-moving
modern automobiles.

Then there's Pierre Curie, co-discoverer of radium, who in 1906 slipped, fell
under a heavy horse-drawn cart, and died.

------
dthal
If you haven't seen it yet, check out the video at the bottom, too. It was
shot days before the San Francisco of 1906.

